# Residential 120/240 pole mounter XFNR ?



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

fuse to transformer primary is pulled and it has been de-engergized for a year, appears to be a fuse on the common that is is still set. I am reading 12.8 volts per phase and 26 volts across the phases. This is the only service on this line. Why am i reading voltage and is this just a back-feed of the primary neutral?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Capacitance/induction. Try placing a "load" on those lines, and see if your readings drop to -0-


----------



## Salim Elfahim (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds like you may be reading a small induced voltage. Be careful.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Hairbone said:


> ...Appears to be a fuse on the common that is is still set....


I've never seen two fuses on a single-phase primary. Something doesn't sound right.


> ...I am reading 12.8 volts per phase and 26 volts across the phases....


 Where are you measuring this voltage?

-John


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> I've never seen two fuses on a single-phase primary. Something doesn't sound right. Where are you measuring this voltage?
> 
> -John


Yeah, doesn't make sense. Should only be 1 tub with only a cut out on the phase conductor. Never seen a cutout on the neutral before, no matter what voltage.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Big John said:


> I've never seen two fuses on a single-phase primary. Something doesn't sound right. Where are you measuring this voltage?
> 
> -John


It could be fed phase to phase. Rare around here, but not unheard of.


----------



## OKelectric (Mar 6, 2012)

micromind said:


> It could be fed phase to phase. Rare around here, but not unheard of.


Old "Delta" systems are connected that way.

Converted many miles of 2.4 kv Delta, over to 4.16 kv Y , back in the day...
a very "cheap" conversion, don't even have to replace the xformers, just pull in a system neutral :laughing:


----------

